# Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review



## Jon Liu

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8233[/img]*Title: Puss In Boots
Starring: Antonio Banderas, Selma Hayek, Zach Galifianakis, Billy Bob Thorton, Amy Sedaris, Constance Marie
Directed by: Chris Miller
Written by: Charles Perrault, William Davies, Bryan Lynch, David Steinberg, Tom Wheeler, Jon Zack
Studio: Dreamworks SKG
Rated: PG
Runtime: 90 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: February 24, 2012* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*86

***** See note at the bottom of this review for your chance to win a Blu-ray copy of this movie.

*Summary:* 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8234[/img]‘Puss in Boots’ is a spinoff from the ‘Shrek’ franchise that takes a lovable cat introduced in ‘Shrek 2’ and attempts to make its own movie. How does this cat fair on its own? Surprisingly well. While it is not quite as good as maybe the first ‘Shrek’, I enjoyed this one as much as I enjoyed the 2nd and 4th installments. In fact, there were a handful of times during this movie that I found myself laughing out loud. What’s not to love from an adorable sword-wielding cat who wears tiny boots and hat? Well, if they only banked on the cat and omitted a plausible story, this film would’ve failed miserably.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8237[/img]Keeping with the fairytale theme in the ‘Shrek’ movies, ‘Puss in Boots’ intertwines multiple fairy tales into an unexpected story that follows Humpty Dumpty (Galifianakis) and Puss (Banderas) in their adventure to find the magical bean from the story Jack and the Beanstalk. The two unlikely friends dream of one day climbing the beanstalk to find the goose that lays the golden eggs. During their search for the legendary beans, Puss and Humpty come across Jack (Thorton) and Jill (Sedaris), who happen to be in possession of these beans. Jack and Jill are not the ordinary simpletons who simply went to fetch a pail of water, rather they more appropriately represent a tyrannous duo in this movie, not unlike Bonnie and Clyde. Puss also crosses paths with another cat, named Kitty Softpaws (Hayek) who aids the two in their adventure to obtain the magic beans.

As I followed this trio's adventure I was taken for a thrill ride that really put me through a range of emotions that connected with each of the characters in their own individual ways. Though the story is somewhat predicable, I did not find myself minding much and still enjoyed the experience thoroughly. When it came time for the ending credits to roll, I was left feeling thoroughly satisfied by this film.

*Rating:* PG for some adventure action and mild rude humor

*Video:* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8235[/img]'Puss in Boots' comes to blu-ray with a direct-to-digital video transfer that is stunning to look at. As with all the latest computer animations, detail is impeccable. There is nary a flaw to this print and there are sequences in this film that will surely impress enthusiasts and non-enthusiasts alike. Contrast is perfect and color reproduction is flawless as well. There are plenty of dark sequences that show off every minute detail scattered through each scene that would be otherwise hidden by a less-than-perfect black level.

So, why is it not a perfect score? It looks well enough to be a reference title by any account, however I cannot in good conscience give it a perfect score. I might be harder on this grading than I would normally, but I have been spoiled by 'Rango'. Ever since that released on blu-ray, I have crowned that as my go-to reference CG film. If there ever was a perfect example of computer animation at its finest, 'Rango' is it. Back to 'Puss in Boots' it is perfect, but it just lacks the same overall jaw-dropping experience.

*Audio:* :4.5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8236[/img]The audio portion is fantastic as well. It’s not a constant aural assault on the listener, but it has a solid amount of surround activity. There is plenty of discrete surround usage throughout the length of the film, as well as a constant active array of ambiance. One of the more impressive portions of the sound is the musical score. The upbeat Spanish-influenced music really provides a sense of excitement to the overall sound. The clarity and expansiveness of the music also adds to the intensity and urgency of the sound. Dialog is crystal clear throughout the film even during many of the heightened action sequences. Low frequency activity is also used a surprising amount, especially as the action ramps up in the 2nd half of the movie. Overall, this is one solid audio mix that will satisfy all sorts of audio enthusiasts. Dolby has also has an interesting interview regarding the audio in this movie:

Dolby Labs Interview​
*Extras:* :3.5stars:

•	‘Puss in Boots: The Three Diablos’ - animated short
•	Purr-fect Pairing: The Voice Behind The Legend - featurette
•	3 Deleted Scenes
•	Kitten to Cat - featurette
•	Glitter Box Dance Off! - dance video tutorial
•	Klepto Kitty - featurette
•	Kitty Keyboard - featurette
•	Fairytale Pop-Up Book - interactive pop-up book
•	Kitty Strikes Again - interactive games
•	Puss’ Paw Pouncing Challenge - game




*Overall:* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8238[/img]I was pleasantly surprised by ‘Puss in Boots’. The story was engaging and all the characters were thoroughly entertaining. I didn’t have high expectations because most spin-off movies don’t fare very well, overall. This movie, however, has proven itself to be a worthwhile standalone franchise and I am curious to see if they continue to make anymore of these movies. The video transfer is nothing short of perfection, although not quite what I would consider reference. The audio mix, as well as the immersive music, is a delight to listen to. Overall, I think this is a great addition to Dreamwork’s line of computer animated movies and I’m actually looking forward to watching this again.

*Recommendation: Watch this movie!​*




 
Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring

****** Want to win a Blu-ray copy of Puss In Boots? Simply post in this thread and you are automatically entered in a drawing that will be held at the end of March 2012. *


----------



## ALMFamily

*re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Thanks Jon for the review! :T

Spot on - not quite Shrek 1 but definitely as good as 2 & 4 (3 was quite bad IMO).


----------



## Jon Liu

*re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Thanks. I'm really not sure what went wrong with Shrek the Third...


----------



## Zeitgeist

*re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Nice review! I actually just watched it last night.

Not a bad movie overall.


----------



## swingin

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Haven't seen it, count me in.


----------



## jweed

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Guess I'll have to watch it after reading the review.


----------



## JBrax

The wife and I watched this a few nights ago and enjoyed it. It had its moments for sure. Definately worth a rental though not sure if it's worthy of ownership.


----------



## MikeBiker

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

It's a movie that I haven't seen.


----------



## Sputter

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

The trailer looked funny.


----------



## boarderc577

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

My wife would love this


----------



## HTip

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Thanks for the review :T It would make a nice addition to my Shrek box :TT


----------



## fanuminski

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

thanks for the review! I'm always looking for another Dreamworks Blu Ray
to add to my collection. I am a sucker for their films. Kung Fu Panda (the first one)
remains one of my favorite Blu Ray movies to watch (and listen!)
-M


----------



## mpyw

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Have you watch the 3D version? is it good?
I would love to buy this for my kids ... (actually I wanted it more  )


----------



## Technosponge

I think 3D version is excellent. The audio is very good and overall me and the rugrats enjoy this film tremendously. We watched it twice in one weekend.


----------



## BadOrange

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Thanks for the review will give it a look


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

I haven't seen Puss In Boots yet, and I didn't read thoroughly through the review because I didn't want to accidentally come across any spoilers. I did read enough to give it a "green light" in the near future on watching it. Thanks, for the review.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## gorb

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Thanks for the review. 

I haven't gotten around to seeing it yet, but it looks enjoyable and cute...and I certainly wouldn't mind winning a copy 

I don't really remember the character from Shrek 2 (or anything from the movie, and I haven't seen any of the later ones), so maybe I need to watch them all too.


----------



## Mud_Bone

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

glad I stopped by to read this review, as I seeing it as a spin off movie just assumed it as well... lets just say not living up to standard, but after reading this review I'd very much like to see this on my new 3D TV 

like your avatar btw gorb, is that your bengal kitty perhaps? looks like it was snapped just before the "crazy eyes" of a yawn lol


----------



## ozar

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Right after we watched the preview for this just before watching another movie, the wife immediately said "okay, I want that one", so I guess we'll probably be getting it.


----------



## dsully444

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

This is next on my list of movies to watch with my daughter. She loves "kitties" as she calls them. The entertainment value of today's animated movies is excellent. The kids love them, and I can honestly say they entertainment me as well. As long as the kids don't request to watch the same one 14 times in one week, I am happy.


----------



## auge.dog

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

I saw this movie in the theater with the wife and kids in 3D. The local film critic praised the 3D and the movie in general. We were left a little disappointed in payin extra for the 3D, as I did not feel it added much to the picure. Not a bad kids film, but there are better.


----------



## SteveHi

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

This looks like another one to enjoy with the grandkids!


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Congratulations! Mike (*mpyw*) wins a the Puss In Boots BD giveaway!


----------



## swingin

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*



Sonnie said:


> Congratulations! Mike (*mpyw*) wins a the Puss In Boots BD giveaway!


What? I didnt win again? Oh my, :crying: Congrats "mpyw", im getting the next one! :clap:


----------



## HTip

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*



mpyw said:


> Have you watch the 3D version? is it good?
> I would love to buy this for my kids ... (actually I wanted it more  )


Congrats on winning this nice BD :T


----------



## Ratified

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Great review!:T


----------



## fanuminski

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*



Sonnie said:


> Congratulations! Mike (*mpyw*) wins a the Puss In Boots BD giveaway!


Drats! I was hoping to win this one. Congrats Mike - hope you enjoy it!
Thanks again to Jon for the review!

-M


----------



## dmiller68

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

I thought it was ok, after watching it in 3D I give it a little higher marks. The story just didn't grab me for some reason.


----------



## mpyw

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Got the BD, thanks Rasco!
Haven't got time to watch it yet.


----------



## ryansboston

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Thanks for the review! My gf has been wanting to watch this for a while, I'll need to get this in my netflix queue...


----------



## mpyw

*Re: Puss In Boots - Blu-ray Review (Win a copy of this Blu-ray Movie!)*

Watched the movie with my kid, he loves it. 
When I 1st told him we are going to watch the movie about a cat, he repeatedly asking if that's the cat from Shrek? 
We watched the 3D version, very entertaining and funny, music are good and the 3D also very good.


----------

